# Goodbye My Sweet Sasha



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Sasha you came to us just a short three years ago. When you arrived here you were bred by your last owner that had no clue as to what EPI was. We did our homework on your disease and decided what was best to do was to spay you. You came here with a mate in which you lived with happily for the last 3 years. We had our moments with you and just wouldn't give up on you as you didn't with us. I'm am so glad that we kept one of your daughters for you to live thru. She was lucky to not pickup up your disease and will live here until its time to see you again. I will miss that nasty voice that would get under my skin as this was you trade mark as to know you were with us. I'm so sorry that there wasn't a cure for you for this nasty disease. We tried everything in our power to make you comfortable in the last few months, but we failed to find that special combination to give you just a few more years as you were only six years old and should have live at least 5 more years. this morning we had our special time together while I gave you your last bath so you would go to that doggie heaven all clean. I enjoyed that time this morning though you didn't know what was about to happen, but enjoyed the play we did in the yard even with the mud you covered me with. You were that special girl that no matter how you felt you still pressed on. Now I must go out to Max and some how make him understand that his girl friend is in heaven now. Max will miss you stealing his food and that tender bite you would give him when he did something you disaproved of. Chloe never really got to know you like we did although she carries that sweet personality you gave her and of coarse your good looks

I WILL MISS YOU SWEET SASHA


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Chuck, I'm so sorry. Poor sweet Sasha, RIP, play free now and enjoy all the yummy foods you couldn't have on this earth.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

So sorry!!
May she rest in peace


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh Chuck, I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

So sorry for you.Your post is the first one on here to make me cry.You gave her a wonderful full life.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so sorry for your loss







till we all meet again, sweet sasha


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so very deeply sorry, Chuck. My heart goes out to you and Cathy, and the dogs affected by her passing. Sweet Sasha was so lucky to find such a caring, loving home to spoil her so.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Rest in peace, little Sasha.







It sounds like she had a wonderful life with you, Chuck.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh Chuck I am so sorry you have lost sweet Sasha. EPI is a terrible disease.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry for your loss of Sasha. RIP little Sasha


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chuck,

I'm very sorry to hear about Sasha. I hope Max does ok without her.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

sweet Sasha! 
I'm so sorry to hear of your loss Chuck








Yes EPI is a terrible disease.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

My heart is crying for you. So very sad.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about your Sasha. RIP to your dear Sasha.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Thankyou for helping us thru this tough time. Lot of people say that when you have as many dogs as we do that we don't feel sad when we lose one. Well they are so very wrong. I miss her terribly right now, and yes we tried every possible way to get her thru this and failed. Talk about this empty place in our heart as this is our first shepherd that had to be put to sleep and she was such a trooper all the way to the end. I just have that feeling that I failed her. But thank you all again for your support and tibute to our sweet Sasha.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Chuck

So sorry to hear of your loss. You gave Sasha the best life she could have asked for. I too know that feeling of failing - I often wonder how much of a difference it would have made for Poohbear if I caught her cancer sooner. I will keep you and your clan in my prayers.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You know, it helps to look back at what you did right -- it sounds like you did a lot right. She had a good, caring home that did its best by her. You can't get any righter than that. She was fortunate that you found her. It seems like she gave you the best that she could, too. While her life with you was far too short, it seems like it was the best it could be.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.







Your post touched me so. It's never easy to have to make that choice for our pets, but at least we can offer that to them, no pain anymore. You gave her the best.

Take care.............


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Chuck and Cathy I am sorry for your loss of Sasha.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks again for helping us deal with losing her. My concern go to her mate now as last night I went out to the kennel and saw her mate ( Max ) just standing facing the fridge and just staring. I went into his run and Gave him a great big hug and tried to tell him that it would be ok and that we will both get thru this together. Today I'm going to move him into another run and hope this helps. He just broke my heart last night when I saw that blank look from his eyes.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.I know what you mean, having several dogs does not make the loss of one hurt any less. 
Maybe you can give some extra playtime and walks to Max. 

My friend told me that her female was carrying the toys of her mate (who had to be PTS) to the spot under the magnolia which was his favorite spot. It is a heartbreak for them too.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost your Sasha, you gave her a wonderful life. My condolences to you, Max, and all who loved her.








Rest in Peace Sasha!!!


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

My condolences to you and your family. 
I think nothing says failure in what you have shared about your life with Sasha.
You gave her all that was in your heart to do that was possible.
Sasha surely knew that better than you can see right now.








What a wonderful testimony of tender, loving care right up to the last.
You are a faithful friend.


----------

